# Humminbird 998 HD SI - best deal



## Millhouse (Feb 15, 2006)

If anyone is shopping around for a new SI unit, I shopped pretty hard on the internet and found the best deal on universalmania.com. Just thought I would pass this along.. Also check out bbcboards.net for coupon codes. The coupon code saved me an additional $100


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

hey mill what kinda money are we talking?


----------

